# Carry Laws Discussed on the Radio



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

This is MN specific, but I can see that the discussion is appropriate for just about ANY state, Carry Friendly or not

http://www.twincitiescarry.com/media/2006-11-18-Rosenberg-AM1280-Patriot.mp3

http://www.mainstreamnetwork.com/listen/player.asp?station=wwtc-am

http://www.miscjunk.org/forum/2006-11-18-Rosenberg-AM1280-Patriot.mp3

http://www.mncarrytraining.com/tccarry/2006-11-18-Rosenberg-AM1280-Patriot.mp3

Feel free to pick any or the sites as to not usurp the bandwidth of one particular site


----------

